# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 >  Нужна Бухгалтерия строительной организации

## BigCat

Добрый день.
Возникла необходимость обновить конфигурацию Бухгалтерия строительной организации.
НО
Загвоздка в том, что сейчас стоит релиз 2019 года...3.1.70.30
А текущий - 3.1.88.28.
37 релизов.....
Может быть, у кого есть cf-ник последнего релиза?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день.
> Возникла необходимость обновить конфигурацию Бухгалтерия строительной организации.
> НО
> Загвоздка в том, что сейчас стоит релиз 2019 года...3.1.70.30
> А текущий - 3.1.88.28.
> 37 релизов.....
> Может быть, у кого есть cf-ник последнего релиза?


А "прыжок" то не рядовой, и, посему:

Комплект *.cf: *3.1.77, 3.1.83, 3.1.88*, *зеркало*

----------

BigCat (02.03.2021), Hustian (24.03.2021)

----------


## DaMirka

на 19 февраля 2021

3_1_88_22_upd

3_1_89_43_upd


наздаровье!

----------

BigCat (02.03.2021), wall (23.02.2021)

----------


## wall

Кто подскажет, "1С:Бухгалтерия строительной организации", версии 2.0.66.120 от 17.10.2020  была последней или есть у кого новее?

----------


## DaMirka

последняя 2.0.66.133	22.02.21

BSO_2_0_66_125_updsetup.exe
BSO_2_0_66_132_updsetup.exe
BSO_2_0_66_133_updsetup.exe

----------

root7 (23.02.2021), wall (25.02.2021)

----------


## wall

Народ привет, есть чего новее
"1С:Бухгалтерия строительной организации", версии 2.0.66.133
"1С:Бухгалтерия строительной организации", версии 3.0.89.43

заранее спасибо!

----------


## DaMirka

> Народ привет, есть чего новее
> "1С:Бухгалтерия строительной организации", версии 2.0.66.133
> "1С:Бухгалтерия строительной организации", версии 3.0.89.43
> 
> заранее спасибо!


BSO_3_1_89_51_updsetup.exe
BSO_2_0_66_135_updsetup.exe

Пожалуйста ;)

----------

asusteh (11.04.2021), root7 (15.03.2021), wall (18.03.2021), Ребенок (22.03.2021)

----------


## Ребенок

> BSO_3_1_89_51_updsetup.exe
> BSO_2_0_66_135_updsetup.exe
> 
> Пожалуйста ;)


Доброго время суток -
очень нужно продолжение BSO_2_0_66_137_updsetup.exe
Помогите- пожалуйста

----------


## Ребенок

> BSO_3_1_89_51_updsetup.exe
> BSO_2_0_66_135_updsetup.exe
> 
> Пожалуйста ;)


Доброго время суток -
очень нужно продолжение BSO_2_0_66_137_updsetup.exe
Помогите- пожалуйста

----------


## syasya

День добрый!
Нужно обновление 3.1.90.53
Помогите, пож-ста.

Спасибо!

----------


## wall

Народ привет, есть чего новее
"1С:Бухгалтерия строительной организации", версии 2.0.66.137
"1С:Бухгалтерия строительной организации", версии 3.0.89.51

заранее спасибо!

----------


## wall

Народ привет, есть чего новее
"1С:Бухгалтерия строительной организации", версии 2.0.66.137
"1С:Бухгалтерия строительной организации", версии 3.0.89.51

заранее спасибо!

----------


## widli

Всем привет, необходим релиз 1с бухгалтерия строительной организации 3.1 с версии 3.1.90.45 и выше, кто может поделитесь

----------


## wall

Вот, хорошие люди помогли :cool:

"1С:Бухгалтерия строительной организации", версии 2.0.142 https://yadi.sk/d/0DuzBfHeP3T4Cw

----------


## wall

Вот, хорошие люди помогли :cool:

"1С:Бухгалтерия строительной организации", версии 2.0.66.142 https://yadi.sk/d/0DuzBfHeP3T4Cw

----------

ikalichkin (25.04.2021)

----------


## wall

Вот, хорошие люди помогли :cool:

"1С:Бухгалтерия строительной организации", версии 2.0.66.142 https://yadi.sk/d/0DuzBfHeP3T4Cw

"1С:Бухгалтерия строительной организации", версии 3.0.90.45   https://yadi.sk/d/ETz_rVYRpzI1jQ
"1С:Бухгалтерия строительной организации", версии 3.0.91.36   https://yadi.sk/d/LndeUxZfF1RE9g

----------

ikalichkin (27.04.2021)

----------


## wall

"1С:Бухгалтерия строительной организации", версии 3.0.*.*
https://yadi.sk/d/u9rKrEtOwUOsTg

----------


## vladimir_limon

а можно релиз 2.0.66.146 для БСО пожалуйста

----------


## prival

> "1С:Бухгалтерия строительной организации", версии 3.0.*.*
> https://yadi.sk/d/u9rKrEtOwUOsTg


а слк, или что то подобное.... нет случайно?

----------


## wall

"1С:Бухгалтерия строительной организации", версии 2.0.*.*
https://yadi.sk/d/kEaJ8zUj1Di-pQ

"1С:Бухгалтерия строительной организации", версии 3.1.*.*
https://yadi.sk/d/u9rKrEtOwUOsTg

----------

ikalichkin (08.07.2021), ефгенъ (25.08.2021)

----------


## wall

delete

----------


## wall

> а можно релиз 2.0.66.146 для БСО пожалуйста


можно, качай по ссылке выше

----------


## ефгенъ

> последняя 2.0.66.133	22.02.21
> 
> BSO_2_0_66_125_updsetup.exe
> BSO_2_0_66_132_updsetup.exe
> BSO_2_0_66_133_updsetup.exe


Добрый день. Может кто-нибудь повторно выложить эти обновления??

----------


## Linka

> Вот, хорошие люди помогли :cool:
> 
> "1С:Бухгалтерия строительной организации", версии 2.0.66.142 https://yadi.sk/d/0DuzBfHeP3T4Cw
> 
> "1С:Бухгалтерия строительной организации", версии 3.0.90.45   https://yadi.sk/d/ETz_rVYRpzI1jQ
> "1С:Бухгалтерия строительной организации", версии 3.0.91.36   https://yadi.sk/d/LndeUxZfF1RE9g


Доброго времени суток! А можно еще раз выложить версии 3.0 или 3.1 установочный, не upd только? Благодарю заранее!

----------


## ikalichkin

*Конфигурация "1C:Бухгалтерия строительной организации", редакция 3.1, версия 3.1.103.12 от 01.10.2021*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *AntiProtect_1.5.1.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

BlackSock (25.11.2021)

----------


## NikSHMEL

Добрый день. Кто-то может поделиться обновлением для редакции 2.0 (2.0.67.10 актуальный релиз на сегодня)

обновление БСО ред.2.0: 2.0.66.152
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/LF7LPoEYGBBPDA

файл конфигурации БСО ред.2.0: 2.0.67.6
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/BSw9o_4HRJj8jA

----------


## Siberian42

Здравствуйте, коллеги. Прошу помощи!
Кто может поделиться обновлением "Бухгалтерия строительной организации,  2.0.67.15 и 2.0.67.21"
Буду очень благодарен, спасибо.

----------


## barsuchek

У кого-нибудь есть обновления 1с бухгалтерия строительной организации корп. Именно КОРП?

----------


## stpelok

С дружественного форума Р...Д человек поделился БСО 2.0.67.10 полным комплектом. Выкладываю.

Полный комплект БСО 2.0.67.10

----------

ikalichkin (19.02.2022), levachok (17.03.2022)

----------


## wall

Обновки БСО
2.0  https://disk.yandex.ru/d/kEaJ8zUj1Di-pQ

3.1  https://disk.yandex.ru/d/u9rKrEtOwUOsTg

----------

alxbk (13.01.2023)

----------


## wall

Народ, нужна конфа Бухгалтерия строительной организации для перехода БСО с 2.0 на 3.1

----------


## ikalichkin

> Народ, нужна конфа Бухгалтерия строительной организации для перехода БСО с 2.0 на 3.1


Автоматическое обновление на редакцию 3.0 производится из редакции 2.0 помощником обновления (Меню "Сервис - Обновление на редакцию 3.0") всего за несколько простых шагов.

*Архив 3.0*, *зеркало*

----------

alxbk (13.01.2023), wall (18.05.2022)

----------


## unkindlysiy

День добрый. Может кто поделиться БСО 2.0.67.25?

----------


## Ruska123

Это бухгалтерия для Казахстана?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Это бухгалтерия для Казахстана?


Нет, конечно!

----------


## Ruska123

> Нет, конечно!


Можете подсказать, где можно взять для Казахстана

----------


## alxbk

Здравствуйте, есть 3.1.109.61 и обновки начния с 3.1.120.14 а между ними нет. Если не затруднит поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------

